# Are photographers to grumpy?



## Didereaux (Dec 28, 2016)

Ran across this older article and it resonated.  My personal opinion is that (if you eliminate the 10% of naturally grumpy people) that the level of 'grumpiness' is in direct proportion to the insecurities the photographer has about their skills,
Are Some Photographers Too Grumpy?


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 28, 2016)

yes


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 28, 2016)

Seriously???


----------



## cherylynne1 (Dec 28, 2016)

Oh, man, I've seen #5 in action so often when I first started out. I was a new mom, primarily taking pictures of my kids, with a Sony NEX camera. No one took me seriously. They said I couldn't be a real photographer unless I moved to DSLR and that Sony was shutting down any day now. Mirrorless was a dead end, the sensors would never measure up to DSLRs, Sony would never make a good lens, etc. etc. And then if I produced a decent image despite all of that, it didn't matter because I was just an MWAC and my pictures would never appear anywhere besides Facebook and family albums. 

That forum has since shut down entirely, but Sony and I are still around and doing fine.  There were a few friendly people there, but the poisonous ones were horrible.


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 28, 2016)

Are they grumpy? Just the old ones....

Sent from my XT1254 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## unpopular (Dec 28, 2016)

I have no opinion on the grumpiness.

but obnoxious, definitely.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 28, 2016)

I get grumpy when noisy, boisterous women power walk through the wildlife areas!


----------



## Didereaux (Dec 28, 2016)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> I get grumpy when noisy, boisterous women power walk through the wildlife areas!


absolutely true, and most of us have seen it too!


----------



## nerwin (Dec 28, 2016)

Look up angry photographer on YouTube. Haha


----------



## Vtec44 (Dec 28, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> Are they grumpy? Just the old ones....



bahaha I was going to say the same.  I'm never grumpy.


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 28, 2016)

Be quiet and go take some pictures!


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 28, 2016)

Keep practicing!

Sent from my XT1254 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## nerwin (Dec 28, 2016)

I was just thinking. 

If we are photographers, then that means we are artists and artists are usually sad and grumpy...So...That makes us normal right?


----------



## table1349 (Dec 28, 2016)

Grumpy??  Hell no. Who comes up with this stupid drivel???  Someone need a foot in their @$$ for even thinking such crap.


----------



## Peeb (Dec 28, 2016)

All of you just need to shut those stupid big holes you stick your pie into and let the REAL photographers do our work.  

I am not saying that the work of every other 'photographer' is drivel and that I am a genius, but if you were to say that- then who am I to disagree?  






Seriously, when I joined this board, I was rather taken aback by the attitude of some on here.  Most are encouraging and helpful, but some just seem to lack that.  More so than in other (non-photo) communities I've joined.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 28, 2016)

nerwin said:


> I was just thinking.
> 
> If we are photographers, then that means we are artists and artists are usually sad and grumpy...So...That makes us normal right?


Depends.

How many ears do you have?

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## unpopular (Dec 29, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Hell no. Who comes up with this stupid drivel?



On the internet nobody knows that nobody cares.


----------



## nerwin (Dec 29, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > I was just thinking.
> ...



Well considering my hearing is crap in one ear, so I guess I only have one.


----------



## Overread (Dec 29, 2016)

I can never tell if its grumpy

Or senile 













Oh wait do you mean the members and not our smilies?


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 29, 2016)

nerwin said:


> Well considering my hearing is crap in one ear, so I guess I only have one.



Ya, but it really doesn't up your arteest cred till you lop it off yourself...  

I don't make the rules..    Lol


----------



## john.margetts (Dec 29, 2016)

Too grumpy?  No! I am nowhere near grumpy enough. If I am not careful, I will lose my curmudgeon status.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 29, 2016)

john.margetts said:


> Too grumpy?  No! I am nowhere near grumpy enough. If I am not careful, I will lose my curmudgeon status.



Bill's got a new puppy you could probably kick.  That would keep you in good standing with the royal order of curmudgeons at least for a while...


----------



## ronlane (Dec 29, 2016)

It's not grumpiness, it's hunger. Here eat a snikers bar. You get grumpy when your hungry.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jan 5, 2017)

I can't speak of all photographers,but most of the photographers I met have been pretty cool. I have met more bird watchers that where pretty  shitty acting more so then any photographer. I think one guy got pissed at me when I showed him the sharp shinned hawk I got up close in flight while he only got a peak with his little binoculars and righting notes on his little note book.


----------

